# Natalie Gulbis



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

another Beautiful face in the midst...

Natalie Gulbis
HEIGHT: 5'9"
BIRTH DATE: 1/7/1983
BIRTH PLACE: Sacramento, CA
RESIDENCE: Lake Las Vegas, NV
EDUCATION: University of Arizona
TOUR STATUS: Exempt

Homepage: The Official Site of Natalie Gulbis


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

Butz said:


> Hey,
> 
> another Beautiful face in the midst...
> 
> ...


I was a big fan but she is a little thick.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

titaniummd said:


> I was a big fan but she is a little thick.


THICK? If this is THICK I do not want to see what you call SLIM! Must be a Stick Lady :laugh: 
I have stood right beside her and trust me she is not thick.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> THICK? If this is THICK I do not want to see what you call SLIM! Must be a Stick Lady :laugh:
> I have stood right beside her and trust me she is not thick.


yeah, I think she is Super Hot


----------



## michael (Aug 11, 2007)

I didn't know she was from sacramento. Shoot I probably went to the same schools as her.


----------

